# Matted eyes



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Went out today to find one doe with crusty eyes and another that are almost matted shut. What the heck is this? The only thing I can think of is pinkeye but don't even know if goats get this? Any ideas?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes goats are very susceptable to pink eye, and it is contagious...not only to other goats but to you as well.

Use a soft cloth and make it wet with a warm saline solution, wipe her eyes gently to remove the crust, you may need to use an antibiotic in her eye as well. Some use Neosporin or Triple antibiotic if an opthalmic ointment like Terramycin is not available.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Liz... :thumbup: 

also.. if you have LA200 that can be used for drops in the eyes....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree with Liz... :thumbup:
> 
> also.. if you have LA200 that can be used for droops in the eyes....


PenG works too :wink: Whatever you use, do it daily. When it clears up continue for a few more days.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

This is an old post but I can't remember what I used last. Do I put the peng IN the eye?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, I have that and know where its at, lol. Unlike the neosporin, lol.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Just a small drop in each effected eye..keep the eye clean and dry...listerine mouth wash ot vinegar/water solution disinfects the eye area to help keep it clean


----------

